# Codesys Visualisierung



## vietha11 (2 März 2011)

Hallo,
kann jemand mir sagen, wie mann die Visualsierung von Codesys als eine komplimierte Anwendung (Windows) machen kann. Damit man mit ein PC ohne Codesys online auf Controller zugreifen sowie einstellen kann.


----------



## Verpolt (2 März 2011)

Wie wäre es mit einem Web-Interface?


----------



## IBFS (2 März 2011)

google nach:

WAGO 750-841

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&q=WAGO+750-841&aq=&aqi=&aql=&oq=&fp=5f8a01f469bf0ecf

... das ist eine WEB-VISU mit ONBOARD

Frank


----------



## vietha11 (2 März 2011)

wie kann man mit Web-Visual dann machen? könnt ihr mal mehr sagen?


----------



## IBFS (2 März 2011)

vietha11 schrieb:


> wie kann man mit Web-Visual dann machen? könnt ihr mal mehr sagen?



Lade dir mal CodeSys von 3S herunter und experiemtiere mal etwas damit.
Da gibt es einen Reiter VISU. Es gibt dazu es auch Beispiele von 3S.

Falls du dann wirklich z.B. mit der WAGO 750-841 etwas machen willst
besorge dir am besten das passende Starterkit, denn in der originalen
CodeSys sind die herstellerspezifischen TARGETS nicht dabei.

Frank


----------

